# Disque dur multimédia: lequel choisir ?



## jcs (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

La période de Noël approche... et j'ai bien envie de m'offrir un petit DD multimédia. J'en ai marre de copier mes divx sur des dvd réinscriptibles. Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas lequel choisir.

Je voudrais unDD simple d'emploi et silencieux (le silence est très important... compte tenu de la taille de mon appartement, à peine plus grand qu'un écran plat nouvelle génération). J'ai une TV Sony classique qui n'est pas hyper riche en connectique.

Quel DD choisir aujourd'hui ? Un mvisto de Macway, un Iomega ScreenPlay Pro à la Fnac ou  un Memup Mediadisk ? Une autre solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est pratique pour les dessins animés des enfants... En plus la reconnaissance du format iso par les Tvisto, Mvisto et screenplayer pro, c'est bien vu. Le Tvisto qui est l'équivalent exact du screenplayer pro de iomega (j'en ai un de chaque) ne semble plus vendu par macway. Le Mvisto paraît un peu petit, et uniquement USB 2.0...
Le problème de ces disques durs multimedia, c'est l'incroyable hypocrisie que représente leur disponibilité et leur vente en France : on n'a plus le droit à la copie privée, donc plus le droit de mettre quoi que ce soit sur ces disques, en dehors de nos films de famille, ce qui en limite un peu l'utilisation légale


----------



## jcs (2 Décembre 2006)

Oui, tu as raison. Nous sommes dans l'hypocrisie la plus compl&#232;te. Mais c'est quand m&#234;me pratique de sauvegarder les films des enfants sur ce genre de disque. Ca &#233;vite les navigations trop compl&#232;tes dans les menus truff&#233;s de bonus, on &#233;vite les bandes-annonces... et en plus, on prot&#232;ge ses originaux. Pratique, non ?

Le Iomega, il a un ventilo ou non ? Il n'est pas trop bruyant ? Parce qu'il y a une bonne promo &#224; la Fnac en ce moment &#224; 239 euros le mod&#232;le de 320 go. C'est tentant, car les Macway sont trop l&#233;gers (100 go maxi).


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2006)

Non, c'est pas bruyant du tout.


----------



## jcs (3 Décembre 2006)

Oki. Merci pour ton retour d'expérience. Je crois que je vais me laiser tenter. Dernière question: il est relié au Mac et à la TV en même temps ? Ca fonctionne bien ?


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2006)

Non, ce n'est pas possible de le relier au mac et &#224; la TV en m&#234;me temps. Reli&#233; sur mac, il fonctionne comme un disque dur standard. Reli&#233; &#224; la TV, c'est un appareil autonome g&#233;r&#233; par son propre os (bas&#233; sur linux, il semble).
Pour le brancher sur la TV, il faut le d&#233;monter du mac, d&#233;brancher le cable FW, &#233;teindre le disque, brancher le c&#226;ble TV, puis r&#233;allumer le disque. Pour le brancher sur le mac, il faut &#233;teindre le disque, d&#233;brancher le c&#226;ble TV, etc...
Si ton ordinateur est loin de ta TV, pense &#224; acheter un c&#226;ble FW en cons&#233;quence (j'ai eu du mal &#224; en trouver un de 20 m, et &#224; mon grand &#233;tonnement, &#231;a marche).
Une autre pr&#233;cision : le Tvisto de macway &#233;tait livr&#233; format&#233; mac ; le iom&#233;ga est livr&#233; format&#233; PC. Il faut le reformater mac. Lis bien le mode d'emploi pour &#231;a. Il y a deux pi&#232;ges :
- un &#233;vident : penser &#224; sauvegarder puis restaurer les dossiers qui sont sur le iom&#233;ga (leur achitecture est indispensable &#224; son fonctionnement en mode TV)
- un moins &#233;vident : quand tu formates, il ne faut pas installer les gestionnaires classic (il faut d&#233;cocher la case qui est coch&#233;e par d&#233;faut dans l'utilitaire de DD), sinon, &#231;a perturbe pas mal le mode TV. C'est cach&#233; quelque part dans le mode d'emploi. Je me suis fais avoir avec le Tvisto (qui est exactement la m&#234;me chose que le iomega).


----------



## jcs (3 Décembre 2006)

Oki. Merci pour tous ces conseils. Je n'aurais jamais pensé à tout ça. Bon week-end. Et encore, merci pour tout.


----------



## jcs (3 Décembre 2006)

Dernière dernière question (j'en profite vu qu'à la Fnac, ils ne sauront pas répondre) : est-ce que le menu sur la Tv et la télécommande sont facilement utilisables par un enfant ?


----------



## mikaaa (3 Décembre 2006)

petite question sur le iomega :

Quel est le type de l'alimentation ?? Est elle facilement remplaçable car j'en voudrais 2, une pour le bureau ou se trouve le mac et l'autre à coté de la tv ? Est ce possible ??

merci


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2006)

jcs a dit:


> Dernière dernière question (j'en profite vu qu'à la Fnac, ils ne sauront pas répondre) : est-ce que le menu sur la Tv et la télécommande sont facilement utilisables par un enfant ?



Ça dépend de l'âge et des compétences "informatiques". J'imagine à partir de 5-6 ans sans problème. Ma fille de 6 ans l'utilise (assez virtuellement, en fait, car elle n'a pas le droit de la faire en mon absence) après que je lui ai bien expliqué, mais elle utilise mon portable depuis qu'elle a 4 ans...
Ceci étant, les enfants n'ont pas le droit, chez moi, d'utiliser seuls les outils vidéos. Question de contrôle du temps passé devant, et de la qualité de ce qui est regardé...
La contre-partie, c'est que je suis incollable en Dora, Tchoupi et autre Petitpotame. Le cinéma, connaîs plus trop...


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2006)

mikaaa a dit:


> petite question sur le iomega :
> 
> Quel est le type de l'alimentation ?? Est elle facilement remplaçable car j'en voudrais 2, une pour le bureau ou se trouve le mac et l'autre à coté de la tv ? Est ce possible ??
> 
> merci



C'est une alimentation externe qu'on trouve sur beaucoup de DD, maintenant, avec une petite prise à ronde à 4 broches. J'imagine que ça se trouve.


----------



## jcs (3 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour toutes ces infos Bigdidou.


----------



## mikaaa (3 Décembre 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est une alimentation externe qu'on trouve sur beaucoup de DD, maintenant, avec une petite prise à ronde à 4 broches. J'imagine que ça se trouve.




Merci


----------



## damsvu (25 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, je suis dans le caca, j'ai acheté, un DD iomega scrennplay 500 Go, vue que le disque est formaté PC, je l'ai reformater MAC, sans conserver l'arborescence d'origine, résultat : je possède maintenant un joli disque dur USb, mais je n'ai plus la fonction multimedia...
Qd je connecte le DD sur la TV, il m'indique "no disk"
Comment puis je me sortir de tout ça?...
Merci d'avance pour le coup de main


----------

